# Slot Car Mistakes, accidents and disasters!



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys thought I post a thread that may earn us a few laughs and perhaps even provide noobs a solid list of what _not_ to do in the hobby.

So has anyone here sold something they really regret? Made a really bad error on a customization that cost you the project? Broken something by accident or just had a bad day that was some how related to the hobby?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Nope. Never happened.


I am sticking to that story.
Old Blue


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

When I was young, I went through a phase of lighting car bodies on fire, shutting off the lights, and running them around the track until they stopped. My Sugar Daddy Datsun fell prey. Who knew....


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a buddy Rich who was playing with Neo mags one day a few years ago.
He was examining them up close,when somehow they slipped out of his hand,and ended up clamped inside his nose,one in either nostril.
His wife managed to snap a pic of the mags clamped into his nose,the tears running out of his eyes was the best pic i ever seen:wave:
I don't know if he can blow his nose yet,lol


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I can hear the "magnetic" personality jokes already. Hey Rich, I heard you had a really tough booger the other day, etc.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I dunno if you'd call this a mistake perse. But I regret not coming back into Slot Cars sooner in my life(I'm 54). 
Another related regret is, that for the life of me, I don't remember when and how I got rid of my H.O. slot cars back in my later teenage years. I know they don't exist in my family today, as my mom(back when she was alive) said she never saw them again since I was a kid, and they were never packed away from when my parents moved. So I musta sold them or traded them away as a teenager, but I cannot recall doing that. I especially regret it, since I had a bunch of T-jets, Faller, and Tyco S, along with one TycoPro and two original A/FX(non MT)....ALL Bought NEW ! *sighs* I sure hope I got something GOOD for them in exchange back then ?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

madsapper said:


> When I was young, I went through a phase of lighting car bodies on fire, shutting off the lights, and running them around the track until they stopped. My Sugar Daddy Datsun fell prey. Who knew....


Who here didn't go through that phaze??


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to believe that I got past that phaze but every now and then.......UUGGG!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gave Honda27 my phone number by accident, big mistake!!! Seems like a disaster at times...
Here's one of my early customizing projects...Yep it's a grey Falcon...RM


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used the flame technique to remove stress marks from cars. A light brush from a lighted match will remove the stress mark on the car (often around the screw post). It has worked several times but as you can imagine I have a couple of slightly melted failures.

I was also stripping a repainted car. What was underneath? A layer of black Aurora paint which was badly damaged by the first stripping. So now I have a dirty white (once black painted) formerly rare Chaparral.

Really my mistakes are too many to list here...


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My daughter was proud of a yellow flamed Willys AW that I got her for Christmas. She wanted to take it to school and show her friends. She carefully wrapped it in a lot of paper towels. It survived the backpack trip to and from school. When I asked her about it later she said she put it back on my workbench. All I remember is cleaning my workbench and throwing away a wad of paper towels without thinking. By then the trash man had already come and the car was gone for good.


----------



## Peteb (Aug 11, 2012)

How about over doing it with the oil on the rails and turning the track into an ice rink. It actually worked ok with lots of extra burnouts and sliding but it was a mess to clean up.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I did the most stupid thing you can do! I found all the aurora track, parts and about 15 original cars my brothers and I played with. A guy offered me $150 for everything.  By todays pricing $500 worth of stuff.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I'll have to think about this*



old blue said:


> My daughter was proud of a yellow flamed Willys AW that I got her for Christmas. She wanted to take it to school and show her friends. She carefully wrapped it in a lot of paper towels. It survived the backpack trip to and from school. When I asked her about it later she said she put it back on my workbench. All I remember is cleaning my workbench and throwing away a wad of paper towels without thinking. By then the trash man had already come and the car was gone for good.


Sorry Blue, I'm LMAO in the sympathetic been there done that way. A HT Classic right there! :freak:

Slot car disaster huh? Please check the title of my garage thread. I didnt just name it that because it was a catchy play on words . Lets just say the truth is in the title. 

I wouldnt even know where to start, let alone count that high, but it suffices to say theres a pretty good reason that learned how to fix slot cars.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Um...spending 200 bucks on slot stuff, then leaving evidence of the transaction where my wife could find it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

back in college, around 1990, i sold the medium blue Mach 1 my uncle gave me for something like 20 bucks. at the time, i was moving from Magna-Traction/Tyco 440 stuff to Parma Womp racing classes, and I totally didn't "get" Tjets... they were those little oddballs at the bottom of my parts box that used slightly different parts from AFX/MT and never ran right. the blue GT40 managed to stay with me, though, still have it...

--rick


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I gave Honda27 my phone number by accident, big mistake!!! Seems like a disaster at times...
> Here's one of my early customizing projects...Yep it's a grey Falcon...RM


Me too......


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I gave Honda27 my phone number by accident, big mistake!!! Seems like a disaster at times...
> Here's one of my early customizing projects...Yep it's a grey Falcon...RM


WHAT ????????? I could see this on fleabay now, Ulltra rare missing a few parts and professionally enhanced rear end. Come get it now. lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*funny kar*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I gave Honda27 my phone number by accident, big mistake!!! Seems like a disaster at times...
> Here's one of my early customizing projects...Yep it's a grey Falcon...RM


I am thinkin put a driver with roll cage in back seat area, big blower with top hat rear of hood and call it a funny kar or altered!
:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think the biggest problem I've had with slots is buying and selling then buying and selling, I have rotated so many rare cars with the thought....."hmmm, this $80.00 car will get me a lot of 7 junker tjets to work on".

One other, Gearbuster made me a convertable 40's ford (from the BTTF set) chopped the top and added 3 correct scaled passengers, he said it was me driving, and joez and coach as passengers. He had painted a tiny mullet (remember the forever joez/mullet jokes) and I think beer cans in the guys hands. 
It was a super detailed custom car, and I can't remember what I did with it, I know it went to someone on the board here, I think as a favor or trade. So at least I know its loved, lol.
Just wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

I regret not buying more Tjets when the toy store was selling them out for like $2.50. I bought one, a Ford J car, still have it.
I also regret hacking out the rear wheel openings on every single Tjet I ever had.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My biggest goof was totally missing T jets when they were around. Somehow, I missed every bit of advertising (How did my parents manage to block all the commercials?) for them. By 72 I was into HO trains and T Jets would have fit in perfectly. I didn't hear of slot cars until the magnatraction came about. 

As far as accidents, goof ups and total disasters from the bench, I would need weeks of typing to list them all. Too many holes drilled on bodies impossible to light, too many busted posts, over ground undersides, crooked decals, paint runs and fish eyes, over doing it when stripping a body with lacquer thinner and losing all the details off the body... The list is a long one for sure!!:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is Classic....gotta love a high end custom like this!!*



sethndaddy said:


> I think the biggest problem I've had with slots is buying and selling then buying and selling, I have rotated so many rare cars with the thought....."hmmm, this $80.00 car will get me a lot of 7 junker tjets to work on".
> 
> One other, Gearbuster made me a convertable 40's ford (from the BTTF set) chopped the top and added 3 correct scaled passengers, he said it was me driving, and joez and coach as passengers. He had painted a tiny mullet (remember the forever joez/mullet jokes) and I think beer cans in the guys hands.
> It was a super detailed custom car, and I can't remember what I did with it, I know it went to someone on the board here, I think as a favor or trade. So at least I know its loved, lol.
> Just wish I had a picture of it.


Ed,

Hey do you still have the one like this I made you with red scallops with eyeball head, no head driver guy, gal with head on platter and the Gnome with snips?














































Yep this stays in the case on the wall most of the time. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love it!!

Bob...chop the top off...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SUPER COOL BOB. I still have the custom monster convertable from you. I just posted it in the custom thread with a group of other cars I received from Hobbytalk members. Your yellow jasper porsche 917 is there too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Shadowracer said:


> Um...spending 200 bucks on slot stuff, then leaving evidence of the transaction where my wife could find it.


That's why I pay cash :lol:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Eatin by a little doggie...*

Yep- right after I moved, one of my very young Italian Greyhounds "Moose" chewed a pretty nice section of my Tyco Renault Elf- yeah.. the black tail version... Still have it. Kicker is that it was my older brother's car that was gifted to me when he went into the military... I would take a picture, but it is difficult to see through the tears.. LOL

-marc and marcus


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

madsapper said:


> When I was young, I went through a phase of lighting car bodies on fire, shutting off the lights, and running them around the track until they stopped. My Sugar Daddy Datsun fell prey. Who knew....


 
Sounds familar. Back then I was in to modeling as well and you didn't need a note from whomever to get model glue. We used to put a couple drops of Testors model glue on those bods then light 'em up and run the H*** out of them till they stopped or one of our parents came down to the basement to see what was on fire. :freak: Racing was then shut down for the next week or so.
Oh the late 60's and early 70's, a great time for slots of all scales. Just wish I could have forseen the future of original Aurora HO cars and the like..... :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Shadowracer said:


> Um...spending 200 bucks on slot stuff, then leaving evidence of the transaction where my wife could find it.


This happens when i get a package in the mail.....
"When did you buy this???" :drunk:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This happens when i get a package in the mail.....
> "When did you buy this???" :drunk:


Prime the pump, mate!


"Please keep an eye out for a parcel, love. I am making a trade."

Works every* time. I just don't say that I am trading my dollars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This happens when i get a package in the mail.....
> "When did you buy this???" :drunk:


HAHAHAHA, this is exactly what I hear too, followed by, "don't you have enough of these damn things, I thought you were selling some to pay the _______bill" (fill in whichever bill is overdue that month)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is not a mistake, or accident........ it's a work of art.











*THIS* is an accident....











This was a disaster, although, admittedly, not much of a loss...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to stick to the format Rich!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is not a mistake, or accident........ it's a work of art.


Yes this is a work of art, and it is of the priceless variety. Maybe a Rembrandt or a Michelangelo. 



NTxSlotCars said:


> *THIS* is an accident....



This one looks like a reject from a 21st Century Insurance commercial.




NTxSlotCars said:


> This was a disaster, although, admittedly, not much of a loss...


This _*is*_ art!!! Think abstract like a Picasso!!! By the way, folks. This is what happens when you try to strip a paint job with a bucket full of Mattel track eating tires!! Did it glow in the dark before too, or just after stripping???


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall could still goop it back to being perfect!!!!

Old Blue


----------

